# Expo Milano 2015: date, tutti gli eventi, biglietti online. Info.



## admin (8 Aprile 2015)

Expo Milano 2015 "Nutrire il pianeta, energia per la vita". Che cos'è l'Expo? Quando inizierà e quando finirà? E' un'esposizione universale che andrà in scena a Milano dal prossimo 1 Maggio 2015 al 31 Ottobre 2015. 

Si tratterà dell'evento più importante mai realizzato che avrà come temi l'alimentazione e la nutrizione. Una vetrina straordinaria per Milano e per l'Italia. L'evento coinvolgerà, globalmente, più di 140 paesi. I visitatori attesi all'Expo sono circa 20 milioni.

Tutti i visitatori avranno la possibilità di mangiare e assaggiare i piatti, le tradizioni e le eccellenze gastronomiche di ogni paese che arriverà a Milano per promuovere i propri beni ed i proprio prodotti.

Ma Expo 2015 non sarà solo cibo. Nel corso della rassegna ci saranno anche eventi, manifestazioni di altro genere (musica, letteratura, mostri, laboratori creativi).

L'area che ospiterà Expo 2015 sarà immensa: più di 1 milione di metri quadrati. 


Quali saranno tutti gli eventi ed il programma completo di Expo Milano 2015? A questo indirizzo -) expo2015.org/it/eventi potrete consultare tutti gli eventi in programma e selezionare le date specifiche, che vi interessano. 


Dove è possibile acquistare i biglietti per Expo 2015? Quanto costano? Ci sono dei pacchetti per le famiglie? Ecco, di seguito, il listino prezzi dei biglietti Expo 2015 e tutte le riduzioni:

QUI è possibile acquistare, online, i biglietti per Expo 2015 -) https://tickets.expo2015.org/


Ecco i prezzi dei biglietti ed i pacchetti disponibili. Anche i biglietti per il Cirque Du Soleil che, da soli, NON danno accesso ad Expo 2015.




*Biglietti acquistati PRIMA del 1 Maggio 2015*



*DATA APERTA**DATA FISSA *1 GIORNO - ADULTO (14+ anni)32€27€1 GIORNO - STUDENTE (14-25 anni)29€23€1 GIORNO - SENIOR (65+ anni)25€20€1 GIORNO - DISABILE16€13€1 GIORNO - DISABILE (+ accompagnatore gratuito)16€13€1 GIORNO - BAMBINO (4-13 anni) (solo in abbinamento)16€16€1 GIORNO - FAMIGLIA A (1 adulto + 1 bambino)41€34,50€1 GIORNO - FAMIGLIA B (2 adulti + 1 bambino)69€57,50€1 GIORNO - FAMIGLIA C (1 adulto + 2 bambini)54€46€1 GIORNO - FAMIGLIA D (2 adulti + 2 bambini)82€67€1 GIORNO - BAMBINO AGGIUNTIVO (> family pack)10€10€SERALE5€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - ADULTO (+14 anni)57€47€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - STUDENTE (14-25 anni)49€39€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - SENIOR (65+ anni)40€34€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - DISABILE (+ accompagnatore gratuito)29€25€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - BAMBINO (4-13 anni)28€28€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - FAMIGLIA A (1 adulto + 1 bambino)76€62€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - FAMIGLIA B (2 adulti + 1 bambino)129€105€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - FAMIGLIA C (1 adulto + 2 bambini)99€81€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - FAMIGLIA D (2 adulti + 2 bambini)152€124€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - BAMBINO AGGIUNTIVO (> Family pack)10€10€ABBONAMENTO 2 GIORNI - ADULTO (14+ anni)62€ABBONAMENTO 2 GIORNI - SENIOR (65+ anni)44€ABBONAMENTO 2 GIORNI - DISABILE (+ accompagnatore gratuito)31€ABBONAMENTO 2 GIORNI - BAMBINO (4-13 anni)30€ABBONAMENTO 3 GIORNI - ADULTO (14+ anni)91€ABBONAMENTO 3 GIORNI - SENIOR (65+ anni)66€ABBONAMENTO 3 GIORNI - DISABILE (+ accompagnatore gratuito)45€ABBONAMENTO 3 GIORNI BAMBINO (4-13 anni)45€SEASON PASS - ADULTO (14+ anni)115€SEASON PASS - SENIOR (65+ anni)/ STUDENTE (14-25 anni)89€SEASON PASS - BAMBINO (4-13 anni)/ DISABILE (+ accomp.gratuito)57€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE A BLU35€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE A BLU DISABILE17,50€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE B VIOLA30€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE B VIOLA DISABILE15€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE C GIALLO25€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE C GIALLO DISABILE12,50€
 


*Biglietti acquistato DOPO il 1 Maggio 2015*


DATA APERTADATA FISSA1 GIORNO - ADULTO (14+ anni)39€34€1 GIORNO - STUDENTE (14-25 anni)33€29€1 GIORNO - SENIOR (65+ anni)28€24€1 GIORNO - DISABILE20€17€1 GIORNO - DISABILE (+ accompagnatore gratuito)20€17€1 GIORNO - BAMBINO (4-13 anni) (solo in abbinamento)16€16€1 GIORNO - FAMIGLIA A (1 adulto + 1 bambino)49,50€43€1 GIORNO - FAMIGLIA B (2 adulti + 1 bambino)84,50€73€1 GIORNO - FAMIGLIA C (1 adulto + 2 bambini)64€56€1 GIORNO - FAMIGLIA D (2 adulti + 2 bambini)99€86€1 GIORNO - BAMBINO AGGIUNTIVO (> family pack)10€10€SERALE5€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - ADULTO (+14 anni)67€57€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - STUDENTE (14-25 anni)58€49€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - SENIOR (65+ anni)48€42€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - BAMBINO (4-13 anni)28€28€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - DISABILE (+ accompagnatore gratuito)36€31€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - FAMIGLIA A (1 adulto + 1 bambino)91€77€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - FAMIGLIA B (2 adulti + 1 bambino)154€130€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - FAMIGLIA C (1 adulto + 2 bambini)119€101€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - FAMIGLIA D (2 adulti + 2 bambini)182€154€2 GIORNI CONSECUTIVI - BAMBINO AGGIUNTIVO (> Family pack)10€10€ABBONAMENTO 2 GIORNI - ADULTO (14+ anni)72€ABBONAMENTO 2 GIORNI - SENIOR (65+ anni)51€ABBONAMENTO 2 GIORNI - DISABILE (+ accompagnatore gratuito)38€ABBONAMENTO 2 GIORNI - BAMBINO (4-13 anni)30€ABBONAMENTO 3 GIORNI - ADULTO (14+ anni)105€ABBONAMENTO 3 GIORNI - SENIOR (65+ anni)76€ABBONAMENTO 3 GIORNI - DISABILE (+ accompagnatore gratuito)55€ABBONAMENTO 3 GIORNI - BAMBINO (4-13 anni)45€SEASON PASS - ADULTO (14+ anni)115€SEASON PASS - SENIOR (65+ anni)/ STUDENTE (14-25 anni)89€SEASON PASS - BAMBINO (4-13 anni)/ DISABILE (+accomp. gratuito)57€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE A BLU35€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE A BLU DISABILE17,50€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE B VIOLA30€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE B VIOLA DISABILE15€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE C GIALLO25€CIRQUE DU SOLEIL - SETTORE C GIALLO DISABILE12,50€


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Aprile 2015)

Credo che verso fine manifestazione i prezzi dei biglietti caleranno di molto


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2015)

Onestamente è un evento che a me non interessa proprio. Non ne capisco l'utilità ed il casino che sta generando questa manifestazione.


----------



## aleslash (8 Aprile 2015)

Ci andró a fine maggio


----------



## Dave (14 Aprile 2015)

Io ho intenzione di andarci ma sono dubbioso...una manifestazione del genere sarà nel mirino dell'Isis... inoltre una ragazza della mia città un giorno ha trovato in aeroporto un portafoglio di un indiano, quando l'ha restituito il ragazzo indiano voleva ricompensarla con qualche soldo e lei ha rifiutato, lui allora gli ha risposto "Allora ti do un consiglio...non andare all'expo"...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2015)

Ho appena letto che le strutture dell'expo non saranno collaudate... Basterà una certificazione del costrutture per considerarle a posto...


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2015)

Io ci andrò, ma sicuramente nella seconda parte, cioè da agosto in poi. Si dice sarà di fatto completo non prima di luglio, robe da matti.


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

assolutissimamente ci voglio andare, anche se il biglietto è un pò caro (32 euro)

forse ho delle riduzioni però


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2015)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> assolutissimamente ci voglio andare, anche se il biglietto è un pò caro (32 euro)
> 
> forse ho delle riduzioni però



Una cosa da capire, si paga il biglietto si entra e si assaggia a sbafo oppure poi dentro si deve pure pagare ancora?


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una cosa da capire, si paga il biglietto si entra e si assaggia a sbafo oppure poi dentro si deve pure pagare ancora?



francamente credo che entri e mangi 

anche perché 32 € non sono noccioline,ma non ho la certezza francamente.


----------



## sbrodola (28 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una cosa da capire, si paga il biglietto si entra e si assaggia a sbafo oppure poi dentro si deve pure pagare ancora?



Ovviamente ristoranti e punti ristoro saranno a pagamento, poi probabile che ci siano assaggi gratis.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Maggio 2015)

Beh,se dovrei pagare 33 euro direi che la riduzione che offre la mia università (10 euro) è molto conveniente. Ma non credo ci andrò,il viaggio mi verrebbe comunque a costare parecchio,considerando anche che tutti gli hotel saranno prenotati e chissà che prezzi ci saranno.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> francamente credo che entri e mangi
> 
> anche perché 32 € non sono noccioline,ma non ho la certezza francamente.



Il mio unico cruccio è questo infatti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Beh,se dovrei pagare 33 euro direi che la riduzione che offre la mia università (10 euro) è molto conveniente. Ma non credo ci andrò,il viaggio mi verrebbe comunque a costare parecchio,considerando anche che tutti gli hotel saranno prenotati e chissà che prezzi ci saranno.



Eh si, trovare un albergo economico era impossibile già qualche settimana fa. Io personalmente ho preso il biglietto a 10 euro (sono universitario anche io) e andrò verso primi di agosto in Freccia con la mia ragazza, visto che il sabato fanno il 2x1.
Il prezzo di 33 (o 32, non ricordo) dell'ingresso è veramente tanto, per una famiglia è insostenibile o quasi.


----------



## Hammer (2 Maggio 2015)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> francamente credo che entri e mangi
> 
> anche perché 32 € non sono noccioline,ma non ho la certezza francamente.



Entri e assaggi. Il pranzo costa, e anche tanto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2015)

Qualcuno che è andato può scrivere qualche impressione?
A leggere un po' in giro pare sia un'immensa fuffa cosmica. Se escludiamo le architetture particolari dei padiglioni praticamente non c'è nessun "contenuto reale". 

Sta roba qui la vedo in qualunque supermercato, mica c'è bisogno che vado all'expo


----------



## ale009 (4 Maggio 2015)

Sentendo un po' le interviste credo sia tutto a pagamento, poi credo che qualche assaggio ci sia..per fare un esempio una piadina romagnola costa 6,50€


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2015)

ale009 ha scritto:


> Sentendo un po' le interviste credo sia tutto a pagamento, poi credo che qualche assaggio ci sia..per fare un esempio una piadina romagnola costa 6,50€



Si comincio a leggere i primi articoli, c'è qualche assaggino (ma niente di che) e per il resto i ristoranti sono CARISSIMI. Praticamente 30 e passa di biglietto ed altrettanti minimo per mangiare, sono molto perplesso, intendevo andarci ma ora c'ho qualche dubbio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi, una info..
Ma quanto tempo si impiega in metro dalla stazione centrale a Rho? Perchè arriverò a Milano la mattina verso le 9.30 e non ho treni per RhoFiera fino alle 11 e 20 circa!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Maggio 2015)

ti conviene (una volta arrivato in stazione centrale) prendere la metro e scendere a Garibaldi, lì c'è il passante per Rho Fiera ogni 5-10 min, quindi riusciresti tranquillamente a essere in Fiera per le 10


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Maggio 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ti conviene (una volta arrivato in stazione centrale) prendere la metro e scendere a Garibaldi, lì c'è il passante per Rho Fiera ogni 5-10 min, quindi riusciresti tranquillamente a essere in Fiera per le 10



Grazie mille, non sapevo neanche di questa possibilità


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Giugno 2015)

io sono già andato qualche volta..ho fatto il pass stagionale abitando molto vicino e pagangolo 69€(sconto studente+ulteriore 20% di sconto dato dal fatto che ho fatto il pass entro 24h da un biglietto precedentemente acquistato)
provo a spiegarvi realmente com'è..non date troppo credito a quello che leggete in giro su internet
dentro troverete i padiglioni di ogni nazione più solitamente un ristorante per ciascuna..di assaggi e robe gratis poco o nulla(russia e padiglione coca cola)..sono inoltre presenti dei distributori di acqua gratis ogni 100 metri
non è una fiera dove si mangia..mettetevelo in testa...ogni padiglione cerca di spiegare qualcosa del proprio paese dal punto di vista agricolo e dell'alimentazione attraverso vari filmati,giochi interattivi o altro...i ristoranti sono abbastanza cari a causa delle royalty che sono costretti a pagare(un pò come in autogrill)
ma niente di scandaloso..una pizza nello stand di rossopomodoro la si paga dai 6,50 € ai 10€ per dire..basta informarsi un pò prima di andare e si trova il modo di mangiare a prezzi non eccessivi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Agosto 2015)

Ci sono stato 15 giorni fa. La fiera è molto bella, ogni padiglione spiega un po la propria cultura del mangiare e come affrontano alcuni problemi relativi all'ambiente ecc ecc. Purtroppo sono stato solo un giorno, e quindi in molti padiglioni non sono potuto entrare causa code immense (Italia, Giappone, Emirati...), e mi è dispiaciuto molto ma non avevo possibilità di starci altri giorni.
Per quello che mi riguarda ho pagato solo 10 euro il biglietto d'ingresso (universitario), il che è un prezzo giusto. Ritengo assurdo far pagare 40 euro invece perchè alla fin fine non vale questa somma.
Il padiglione più bello? Che domande, Coca Cola!! Hanno una macchina che fa 80 tipi di bevande diverse, io ho provato quella al Lime XD
I prezzi? Sono altini, ma non dappertutto. Ho mangiato il gelato con la mia ragazza e ho pagato si e no 1,20 a pallina.


----------



## aleslash (16 Agosto 2015)

Se ci andate dove visitare per forza il padiglione del Qatar, semplicemente spettacolare


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2015)

gustoso l'hamburger di coccodrillo e di zebra, come anche il vino al serpente nel padiglione vietnamita


----------

